# Smoking an Axis deer hind quarter



## cnl390 (Dec 15, 2017)

I have a 12-15 lb axis hindquarter that I am planning on smoking.  I have smoked venison before, but I pretty much just did salt and pepper with bacon on top.
Basically I want to do it right this time.
Suggestions would be very much appreciated.
I will be using an offset smoker and the minion method.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 15, 2017)

In what ways was the first way, _Not Right_?
Salt/pepper seasoning and bacon to keep it moist is a nice KISS method to smoke a hindquarter.
Nothing wrong there.

So I take it you're looking to jazz it up, take it to the next level so to say.
Time to do any number of things:
Age the meat
Wet or dry brine and/or inject
Get fancy schmancy with the rub, sweet, spicy, savory or a combo
Sauce, start basting that bad boy during the cook
Keep that fat cap, i.e. keep the bacon or some other source of juicy fat atop that hunk of divinity


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

Right on chile.Maybe get all controlled Norman Bates on it -  stab it and insert bacon into stabs to introduce slow melting fat deeper into the meat since they are so lean.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 15, 2017)

cnl390 said:


> I have a 12-15 lb axis hindquarter that I am planning on smoking.  I have smoked venison before, but I pretty much just did salt and pepper with bacon on top.
> Basically I want to do it right this time.
> Suggestions would be very much appreciated.
> I will be using an offset smoker and the minion method.



Well I did an Axis Top Round and Bottom Round smoke like a week or 2 ago and it game out well BUT you should know what I did.

I marinated in pineapple and soy sauce (with other fajita seasoning).  I then smoke the roasts to an IT of 143F medium rare and one to medium at like 148F.  I wanted them to be more like prime rib than anything else and WOW were they good!

I feel that if I took them too much higher and longer then they would have dried out.

How long do you plan to smoke he leg and what type of meat are you going for? (pulled tenderness, prime rib, etc. etc.)


----------



## cnl390 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions.
When I did one before it came out tasty, but a little dry.
What I am shooting for is......
 Tender & moist
 Cooked to please a group of guests (except for the well done crowd, don't care about them)
 Probably just salt & pepper, but might kick it up a bit
 I was thinking about doing the Norman Bates with bacon or injecting.  I have zero experience with injecting, so I would   need some suggestions on that.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2017)

CNL, Smoke it for 3-4 hours and then wrap in in tinfoil with beer or apple juice etc. until your IT is reached . It will be smoky , moist and tender!


----------



## tallbm (Dec 16, 2017)

Here is what mine looked like.  The Top Round was much more tender than the Bottom Round but that seems to just be the nature of the cut.  They both ate like prime rib with no issue.   Tender and moist for sure but I wouldn't cook it more more to avoid drying out.  I think marinating it for really helped keep it juicy.  I would suggest marinating for 24 hours if you do :)

See my axis smoke here: https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-venison-roast-like-prime-rib-with-qview.270688/


----------

